
Democratic vs. Republican Occupations - duck
http://verdantlabs.com/politics_of_professions/
======
sarcasmatwork
What about the other parties? It's clear America is a two party system and you
have to be one of them to advance but we have more than 2 parties.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_political_parties_in_t...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_political_parties_in_the_United_States)

